# DSTTi announced



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2008)

*DSTTi announced*
The 2nd DSi compatible flash kit


 


The TopToy team have today unveiled the DSTTi - the world's second commercial DSi compatible flash kit. Unlike the Acekard 2i, the DSTTi boot loader is not updatable, and the team have issued a warning that even appears on the packaging that the DSTTi may be made obsolete by a potential DSi firwmare update by Nintendo.

Like the AK2i, the DSTTi is identical to the original DSTT feature-wise. But at approx $21USD (Dealextreme), the Acekard team now have someone to compete with. We've got some more photos in the thread for you, just hit the discussion link below.



Spoiler



[titleSTTi Feature List]
Support for DSi, NDS, NDSL.
DS original cartridge size, Slot1 interface.
Plug 'n Play, easy to use, just Drag 'n Drop file from PC to flash memory card.
No FlashMe, built-in NoPass, and the GBA cards in slot2 can be started directly.
Supports CleanROM, No covert.
100% SDHC TF and standard TF compatibility up to 4TB(4096GB) flash memory card.
High speed SDHC. Supports any TF card speed with no lag in game,
Save directly to TF card, not to onboard chip, Never lose your saves.
Automatically detect and generate save type.
Supports Moonshell and homebrew. DLDI auto-patching.
Supports FAT/FAT32, works on any OS.
Supports Action Replay cheat and edit the code base.
Built-in energy-saving design.
User friendly skinnable interface. Touchscreen or button operation. Supports Skin DIY.
Supports the “Hot-Key” SOFT RESET.
Supports the WiFi game, DS Rumble Pak, DS Browser.
Supports Download play.
Supports 4-scale-lightness adjustment ( DS Lite only ).
Free SDHC high-speed reader, Ultimate copy documents.







Discuss


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Cablephish (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope the games can be alphabetized in this one, geez.


----------



## xanth (Dec 18, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Unlike the Acekard 2i, the DSTTi boot loader is not updatable, and the team have issued a warning that even appears on the packaging that the DSTTi may be made obsolete by a potential DSi firwmare update by Nintendo.



This sounds like they're announcing how they're shooting themselves in the foot. For one thing, what's to say that Nintendo won't update the firmware when they officially bring the DS-i to NA or Europe? Then they have a cart that only  works in a single market (and even then probably temporarily once that market gets an upgrade).

It's seems like it's really just a great scam to take advantage of early adopters, because anyone who buys this is potentially quickly screwed. I mean, sure, they're admitting that it's a problem, but it feels like they're hoping people won't do their homework before they buy it.


----------



## michelkok1 (Dec 18, 2008)

are the games playable everywhere? or is this to region bonded?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well its competition what do you expect?!


----------



## johnchan (Dec 18, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Unlike the Acekard 2i, the DSTTi boot loader is not updatable, and the team have issued a warning that even appears on the packaging that the DSTTi may be made obsolete by a potential DSi firwmare update by Nintendo.


When was it established that AK2i boot loader is updatable? Its highly likely that even in the event that the AK2i boot loader is updatable, Nintendo could still integrate some checks into the firmware which will defeat AK2i regardless, with the only way to invalidate these additional checks being an update to the hardware logic in the Actel chip on the AK2i, which could only be applied to newly produced units and not anything already in customers hands.


----------



## Bri (Dec 18, 2008)

Still no mention of this flash cart on the official ndstt.com website.

I sent them the following e-mail:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is this (DSTTi) real or fake:  http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18944
> 
> You have no mention of it on your website.
> 
> ...



-Bri


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol, even DSTT said it themselves, its as if they know that Nintendo will block out their Flashcards. I'm just gonna wait to see what happens, and to see whats Nintendo's response to this. I mean i still remember when the first Flashcards came out for the NDS/NDSL. They were good, but not amazing, only until later did the better flashcards get released like the Acekard2, EDGE etc. All we have to do is just WAIT, i believe Nintendo are just gonna wait until everyone buys this thus wasting their money, and then they are gonna block it out. With all my respect to DSTT, i believe that they made this card just to get some quick money.


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2008)

Shaun, you giving this a review?


----------



## cakeslob (Dec 18, 2008)

so, you cant update the card?
it doesnt sound like competition to me, it sounds like a waste of money


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 18, 2008)

So many things can happen in 30 seconds:

- You go to GBAtemp homepage
- You see the words "DSTTi announced: you feel happy
- You read on
- You see the words "the DSTTi boot loader is not updatable": you say to yourself WTF!?!?
- You comment

Yes it is a waste of money.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 18, 2008)

I still think people are being overly negative......  nintendo will only issue a firmware update to block these flash cards if they actually have a way to detect them, or can be bothered to spend a lot of money on finding a  way to and then developing it,  it has been years since flashcards for the DS were released and all this time they could have released a new hardware revision to block them....


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 18, 2008)

Meh, at least it's cheaper than games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sure that even if this thing gets patched, there could be a flashme for dsi by then.


----------



## violent (Dec 18, 2008)

I wont buy it but its pretty cool. its nice to see more dsi cards. soon well see more and more cards and more and more reviews


----------



## Dingler (Dec 18, 2008)

Not upgradable eh? Think I'm gonna flush these $20 instead...


----------



## ryukyus (Dec 18, 2008)

don't care much  for  dsi,  but if you are getting  one  it seems more logical to get  the acecard instead  of that one, there is  a high probability  that nintendo we'll  upgrate their firmware,  and  the acecard is upgradable, buying this  card would be a waste of money.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 18, 2008)

Nintendo have blew away cart makers with their updatable firmware... now weak programmers will stay  away from the DSi


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 18, 2008)

wait why do i want something that is going obsolete?


----------



## Legobot (Dec 18, 2008)

Iwould have only got a DSi if it was region free but even the i wouldnt consider getting one of these cards


----------



## AlexFili (Dec 18, 2008)

Same story with the Wii Freeloader disc. Will people never learn?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 18, 2008)

I wonder what will happen to this. I may work out fine, but it's very probable that Nintendo blocks it.


----------



## steve007 (Dec 18, 2008)

yes i agree with all i am happy for the cards to be playable but the updates hum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you need them.    ill wate till you find a braek though with the dsi Nintendo has ways to fight back on us some games needs patches and cant find a way to cheat if your stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like the Action Replay.    what you mean the Cyclops DS works ?


----------



## pilotwangs (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm waiting for the supercard team to bring something out for the DSi.


----------



## steve007 (Dec 18, 2008)

i know you guys and girls  are gona hack till you find a way by then Nintendo will be inpressed hahaha im looking to to make the psp even with the higher updates like the r4ds just add a new memory stick 8 gig or 32 gig lol Happy patching and good luck to you


----------



## Extreme Coder (Dec 18, 2008)

Seems just like AceKard's offering, with DSi firmware updates being a possibility of stopping this card from working.

I'd imagine it would be more expensive to make a card with _fully_ upgradeable firmware to be able to keep up with Nintendo's updates, and AFAIK, no card currently available does that.


----------



## sturmen (Dec 18, 2008)

Why is there no mention of this on the official website?


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Dec 18, 2008)

It's a fake. Funny how Dealextreme is the only one selling this when they have a horrid track record for selling fakes of this very cart and even DSTT's website doesn't say anything about it.

Also if Team DSTT was going to make a flashcart for DSi wouldn't they like Teams Acekard and Cyclops tell that they got their cart working on it and announce that they are releasing it for sale before it hits online stores?


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 18, 2008)

No FlashMe, built-in NoPass, and the GBA cards in slot2 can be started directly.






 GBA cards in slot 2??


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Dec 18, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> No FlashMe, built-in NoPass, and the GBA cards in slot2 can be started directly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, team dstt would mention that only as a feature for old DS's, or not mention it at all and just say the DSTTi functions on the DS and DS lite like the older models do.

Its a scam, dealextreme.com is a bunch of con artists.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 18, 2008)

so.... the options are
1) DX is just lying to make cash
2) a fake DSTT maker is lying to make cash
3) a fake DSTT maker has made their fake actually work on the DSi
4) someone made a typo and hit the "i" key on the keyboardi by accident.


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Dec 19, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> so.... the options are
> 1) DX is just lying to make cash
> 2) a fake DSTT maker is lying to make cash
> 3) a fake DSTT maker has made their fake actually work on the DSi
> 4) someone made a typo and hit the "i" key on the keyboardi by accident.



Well I think DealExtreme is the ones who are making the fakes, and they just changed a few things to get their fakes to boot on the DSi.


----------



## Link5084 (Dec 19, 2008)

Do not buy this. Since the boot loader and firmware is not updateable and will eventually be blocked by Nintendo like they said, why buy this? I'll wait for the CycloDSi, thank you very much.


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Dec 19, 2008)

imo people should wait for an iTouchDSi to be released. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not to diss the Cyclo but its pretty overpriced.


----------



## Seina (Dec 19, 2008)

If Nintendo blocks them, it's likely all the cards won't even boot up much less load up the upgradeable part. What I'd like to know is, if this is from DSTT or somebody else, so if I decide to buy another DSTT it won't do something to my DS. Of course even "real" DSTT is inferior to the more expensive flashcarts. We're talking about the $20-$30 price range here. Maybe it would be a good idea to wait for the rest of the cheap cards. I don't know. YSMenu has served me well.


----------



## Dsparil (Dec 19, 2008)

The Flash Cart community should really think of going the same route that PSP users did. 

The Flash Cart could just serve to just install the initial custom firmware, and someone could take up the task of playing cat and mouse game just like Dark Alex has been doing. (Even the Flash Cart companies could take up this task).


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 19, 2008)

The DSTTi is NOT fake guys, please stop posting false information. The DSTTi is from the same TopToy team as the original.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 19, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The DSTTi is NOT fake guys, please stop posting false information. The DSTTi is from the same TopToy team as the original.


DSTT or neoflash? if theirs even a difference...


----------



## Galacta (Dec 19, 2008)

Im only looking forward to a EDGEi and a Cyclo DSi.

JUst hope ill be better thand the Acekard. The DSTTi


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First you'll be seeing the R4i and M3i Real. Don't hold your breath for the 'i' CycloDS.


----------



## ConJ (Dec 19, 2008)

If this was real, wouldnt they have it on their official site?


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Dec 20, 2008)

lee1978 said:
			
		

> If this was real, wouldnt they have it on their official site?



Exactly, which proves DSTTi a fake. If they had put out a cart for DSi they'd make sure everyone knew and not just let it pop up on Scamextreme.

We need to nail in the coffin, get Team TopToy's word. Someone should email them and just ask if they released a DSi compatible flashcart, link them to this topic, and let them answer here for everyone to see.


----------



## frantier123 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just hope that CycloDS will be the next DSi's flashcart... and maybe they call it CycloDSi?

Btw: I tot R4 Ultra is the 2nd flashcart? It is released in november if I am not wrong ...


----------



## Nayr Rosfar (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok I emailed the DSTT team and asked if they made and released a cart for DSi.

When they reply to me this issue should be settled.


----------



## Chanser (Dec 20, 2008)

CODE     +------------------------------------------------------------+
|        _   _       ____      ____            _             |
|       | \ | | ___ |  _ \ ___|  _ \ __ _  ___| | __         |
|       |  \| |/ _ \| |_) / _ \ |_) / _` |/ __| |/ /         |
|       | |\  | (_) |  _ <  __/  __/ (_| | (__|   <          |
|       |_| \_|\___/|_| \_\___|_|   \__,_|\___|_|\_\         |
|                                                            |
+------------------------------+ We Say Hello To The World +-+
___     _
| _ \___| |___ __ _ ___ ___
+-+ |   / -_) / -_) _` (_-


----------



## -=SkReeK=- (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## kh_soriku (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope they find a solution for this when it comes out in NA.


----------



## Hellow (Apr 29, 2009)

ive had my dstti for maybe 1 month now, ive updated my dsi firmware to v1.3 (aus) and havent had a problem with it............... well yet.


----------



## WolfSpider (Jun 22, 2009)

Is it possible that if Nintendo blocks these flashcart they will block some of the DSi games also?


----------



## OobieGamer (Dec 21, 2009)

I find it amazing that it has occured to no-one that it is just as simple to leave the internet unenabled on their DSi.

Sure, I've missed out of spending money I don't have on newly release apps, and haven't been able to use the free apps either.

Sure, my DSi is on the same version that it was when it was bought for me the day it was released in Australia.

But my REAL DSTTi still works with no problems. I can upload as many games to it as my MicroSD card allows. 

Also, there is an update out there now, I've found it on several differant websites, though I'm yet to see if it does actually work. 

http://www.happydone.com/dstti-upgrade-for-dsi-14.html

This is not a game or rom, it is an update for the DSTTi.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Dec 21, 2009)

Uhh... We all seem to know this now, not much point posting this on a 4 month old topic now...


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 21, 2009)

You sure know how to bump a 1 year old thread


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 21, 2009)

why are n00bs always bumping this topic for the last year


----------

